# Another .22 ammo rant



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well I've been off of NDO for quite some time. I'm back for a bit at least, to comment a little and maybe ask a question or two. There are many here whose opinion I value and would like to hear from.
So.....There are a lot of ideas on why the shortage of ammo, and as a result, its increasing price. Just from what I've gathered over the last several months traveling around a bit, it would seem one of the major factors contributing to the problem are the "white trash day traders" as I like to call them. These are the guys who are the first in line at the sporting goods stores and buy whatever they can. That's not such a big deal. But when these same guys are advertising the same ammo at twice the purchase price on Craigslist or any other internet sales site within minutes....that's where I see a problem. All perfectly legal, morally bankrupt maybe, but legal. The way I see it, supporting these scumbags is a major factor contributing to the overall problem. Only by calling out these types on public forums, painting them as what they are, is going to slow this kind of BS down. And maybe not even then. 
There are lots of theories regarding the whys and wherefores of the shortage. We speculate on greed of the ammo company owners (probably a good bet), hoarding by government agencies (possibly). There is no firm documentation on either scenario that we can view to say , positively what the source is. But the fact that the average guy is so afraid of running out that he hoards every round he can come by, has a heckuva lot to do with it, in my opinion. But if you think five thousand rounds of .22 long rifle is going to save your bacon when the big balloon goes up, you'd probably get started on that savings account to cryogenically freeze your head for the next millennium. Truthfully, I would have to put myself in the last category, at least in part. I'll buy what I can, at retail establishments, at what the going price is, shoot some and save some for next time. I for darn sure am not going to pay exorbitant higher than retail prices to line the pockets of these greedy local asshats seeking to take advantage of sportsmen and shooters just for a few bucks. 
It's very hard for me to maintain faith in the future of our country, when I take a cold hard look at what we have become; so many are nothing but greedy, unprincipled, thieves, prospering through the pain and suffering of others.
You probably have guessed by now that I'm an old guy. You bet your boots I am. I've seen a whole lot of good, bad, and in between; and I'll quote you one important truth, whether you like it or not. "Those who do not remember the past, are doomed to repeat it." In spades.
This ammo business is just another symptom of the kind of social STD that is going to destroy the efforts of all the hard working, patriotic men and women who died in the last 250 years, seeking the (formerly common) ideals of truth, justice and equality for all of us.
Damn.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good evening Burly,
I can't get a handle on what the problem is with 22lr shells. Maybe all of the above that you mentioned. I was listening to a rep from one of the manufacturers on one of those hunting show/NRA thing. He said they produced twice as many 22 shells this year as last. So twice nothing is still nothing. I would have put most of the blame on the manufacturers if not for the government buying 1.6 billion rounds of 40 cal. I think the government is corrupt and the manufacturers play on that too. They no doubt are part of the problem. Yes, I vote all of the above, I just don't know how much blame to place on government/manufacturers/hoarders etc. I am sure that the government doesn't like the old 22lr because that's the gun that youth are introduced to shooting with. The readily available (in the past) and the low cost I am sure drive the liberals nuts. Well, let me rephrase that - they are already nuts this just sends them a little deeper into the nut bowl.

Edit: Remember Ted Kennedy wanting a 1000% interest on ammo? Then someone wanted to call anything over 100 rounds an arsenal. Was that Hillary? Anyway that clearly shows that if they can't get our guns they want to stop the flow of ammo. The past makes me suspect of what going on now. I do remember that they wanted to make it s serious crime if you were caught with over 100 rounds of ammo. Then years ago they wanted primers produced that would not last longer than a year. It makes me ask myself why? It appears that crime isn't as much a concern to these liberal politicians as disarming the American people. Why why why????


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Was at Watertown Gun show this weekend. Supply of .22s has increased that many of the re-sellers where actually selling for minor markups. I did buy some CCI 's at a small mark up over normal retail prices. Blazer and Magtech in abundance at very good prices as well!

Just so strange that some areas they are very easy to find. Fargo not so much!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

There is very little resale going on any more in eastern SD. Basically, .22 is more popular than ever, and the factories just can't keep up with the current demand. Everybody realizes how hard it is to get, and when they come across some, they don't buy 50 rounds at a time, they buy 1000 rounds at a time.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One of the big advantages the .22 HAD was that it was cheap to shoot. but at .10 -.12 I no longer find it cheap. I can reload almost any of my handgun rounds for less than that.

The only people I can figure that have time to hang out at Walmart and wait for the trucks to come in must be the unemployed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

In my local Wal Mart they have a sign posted saying the truck with ammo comes in late Wednesday night early Thursday morning. I have gotten there at 7:00 AM and was at least 50th in the line. One sales clerk told me one buyer is there every Wednesday at mid night and will buy the whole pallet of 22LR and 22 Mag ammo.
Yet I can go to the local gun shop once a week and buy 100 rounds of 22LR and 22 Mag ammo. They will not sell more than 100 rounds at a time and your name is put on a list they check once you buy some and you can't get any for another week. They do that so the resellers can't buy up the whole supply and every one else go with out.

I refuse to buy from those resellers also. Rather down load the 220 swift than put extra money in the pockets of those taking advantage of hunters and shooters.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Our Wallmart in Jamestown limits people to two boxes. I recently purchased a couple of suppressors, but I think I need to purchase a suppressor for a center fire that comes apart easily for cleaning so I can cast heavy bullets to load subsonic. Like 22lr ammo cast bullets will spit a little lead and fill a suppressor if you can't take it apart for cleaning. A 75gr cast 22 bullet is under a penny and it takes very little powder for subsonic loads. I may just have to buy a 22 Hornet and a fast twist barrel for it. It would be nice to shoot cast and use only six or seven grains of powder.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Local Walmart in Bottineau, ND also has a two box limit. Doesn't matter because usually .22 doesn't hit the shelf. Comes in Monday or Wednesday night. I had to be in town early on Thursday morning so stopped by and was told there wasn't any available. Knew this was a crock cause had relative who worked in receiving. Was told by sporting goods manager to check with so and so because he had a good supply or .22(reseller). Not hard to figure out reseller is the one getting .22 from this Walmart. Suppose I could contact corporate but figure I just won't do business with them anymore.

Now I wait till I have a big order of other stuff and order ammo at same time from Midway. This helps save on there high shipping and ammo is just as cheap or cheaper than Walfart. Just my $.02.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Was at the gun show here in Az yesterday. Seemed yo be plenty of ..22 rim fire available at decent prices. Last year a brick was close to $200.00, now about 10% of that. I had loaded up before and still had a bunch, but another buddy from BIS nought a pile of various ammo. Seemed like lots of it available with no limits on an individual like before.


----------

